# Germanwings Crash: Pilot Suicide



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow.  I'm speechless.  

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/26/europe/france-germanwings-plane-crash-main/index.html

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...igation-shifts-to-pilots-of-germanwings-plane

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32063587




And not the first time this bizarre thing has happened:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SilkAir_Flight_185


----------



## octopus (Mar 26, 2015)

flight 990 also crashed near nantucket, similar circumstance.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have no problem if the guy wanted to die, but to take all the others???


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2015)

octopus said:


> flight 990 also crashed near nantucket, similar circumstance.



I knew I missed one. That was creepy as well....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 27, 2015)

wow when did this happen?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> wow when did this happen?




About 3 days ago


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2015)

I think DMC is kidding I mean funky Catskills!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2015)

I also realized that there was another incident involving an attempted pilot suicide...and that was a few years ago on a FedEx plane when a standby pilot attacked the crew after takeoff with a hammer and a spear gun.  Bizarre.  

This series is addictive...Air Crash Investigation/Mayday.  The forensic work is really cool as are the reinactments of the accidents.  They've covered all of the incidents folks have referred to here.

The FedEx Incident:



Egypt Air 990:



SilkAir 185:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> About 3 days ago



I don't have cable...


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 27, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I don't have cable...



Smart man ! It's all freaking Viagra & ED commercials anymore.
Thinking of dumping mine .


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 29, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Smart man ! It's all freaking Viagra & ED commercials anymore.
> Thinking of dumping mine .



I lead a very blissful life not paying to be brainwashed with commentary and opinion...


----------

